# The Variable Speed Blower



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Why didn't the manufacturers, do more research, before they came up with that name for it.

Its a misguiding name.

Some customers think it means they can control the speed from the thermostat.

Some contractors think it means the motor will speed up indefinately untill it moves the set CFM.

What would you have named it, if you were given the responsibitlity for giving a name to it.


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

I would call it a Constant Velocity Blower. It maintains constant velocity(static pressure) unless the filter gets extremely plugged up or the ducts are grossly undersized in which case it will cavitate/hunt. I have never had any customers get confused about it and we have sold thousands of them. I usually tell my customers it is a high efficiency motor which uses 80 watts on low speed and show them the huge energy savings vs a PSC motor and they buy it for that reason.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

I like Constant Velocity Motor:thumbsup:

I also like Comfort and Efficiency Motor.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

VS works for me. When you explain what the VS does to the HO he knows it's not your standars PSC motor.

The name VS is just fine.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

There's always a buzz killer in the crowd:yes:

How about Super Duper Better Then What You Have Now Motor?


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Sorry i killed your Buzz.

Will a million dollars make you happy?


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

You could call it the Blow Hard Motor.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Sorry i killed your Buzz.
> 
> Will a million dollars make you happy?


Well, ok:thumbsup::yes::clap::thumbup:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> You cold call it the Blow Hard Motor.


 This is the best one yet.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *hvaclover*  
_Sorry i killed your Buzz.

Will a million dollars make you happy?_
Well, ok
:yes::clap::thumbup:

Yeah a cool mill would work form me too.

Check's in the mail. Don't cash right away, I post dated it 'til 2300:laughing:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Or, the motor more techs will condemn when there is nothing wrong with it motor.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Or, the motor more techs will condemn when there is nothing wrong with it motor.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

never condemned one yet:thumbsup:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> never condemned one yet:thumbsup:


So, you're the one:shifty:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Ok I give..what is it you feel I should be informed of O GREAT ONE:notworthy:?


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Ok I give..what is it you feel I should be informed of O GREAT ONE:notworthy:?


Not you, all of the rest. I was being fasicious to all of the others who swear that VS motors have nothing but problems when I know, and evidently you do too, that most issues occurring with VS motors is not the motors fault. 

Sorry I didn't make myself clearer. I was complimenting you as being the "one" who doesn't have issues. Am I still the Great One?


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Your one of the more informed guys I know so i guess the title fits:thumbsup:


----------



## comp (Jun 21, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> There's always a buzz killer in the crowd:yes:
> 
> How about Super Duper Better Then What You Have Now Motor?


 
I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## COLD 1 (Dec 21, 2011)

beenthere said:


> Or, the motor more techs will condemn when there is nothing wrong with it motor.


 
How can you misdiagnose it if it doesn't work until you put a new one in...here in FLA. with all our lightning...it seems we are always changing them out after power failures.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

COLD 1 said:


> How can you misdiagnose it if it doesn't work until you put a new one in...here in FLA. with all our lightning...it seems we are always changing them out after power failures.


easy. they condemn it, without checking to see if its just the module that is bad. Which 90% of the time. It is just the module that is bad, and not the motor.


They make testers for VS ECM motors.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

COLD 1 said:


> How can you misdiagnose it if it doesn't work until you put a new one in...here in FLA. with all our lightning...it seems we are always changing them out after power failures.


This is an indication that the grounding is not adequate. Improper grounding is the major reason for variable speed motor failures. They must have a very good ground.


----------



## mr151 (Feb 18, 2012)

*seeking insight*

do all these vs motors being commented on carry a "x13" motor made by ge if so funny how ge cornered the market per response more to follow


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

mr151 said:


> do all these vs motors being commented on carry a "x13" motor made by ge if so funny how ge cornered the market per response more to follow



X13 motors aren't VS motors. They are constant torque motors though. But don't vary their speed like a VS motor does.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

The X13 motor has the advantage of being a less expensive blower motor to operate and will operate constantly at a lower speed for constant air circulation, but those are limited benefits of what ECM motors are really capable of.

A variable speed motor is the same as the X13 motor, except that it has a lot more control features that can greatly increase comfort and overcome minor system issues.


----------

